# Kulan: Aerie of the Crow God PbP Restart: Recruitment now closed!



## Knightfall (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm looking to restart up an older game that was begun around 5 years ago. It came to end because of time and health issues (on my part). I've posted a link to my World of Kulan campaign group, and since the group was one of the first social groups to be created, I was able to get a Kulan forum, as well, which still exists.

Two of my players, so far, are willing to continue where we left off (         [MENTION=27761]Blackrat[/MENTION] and          [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]). The group will need to be rounded out with, at least, 2 new players. You can see the Rogues Gallery thread here.

Here are the PbP threads for the game: In Character | Out of Character.

The adventure I'm using is Goodman Game's d20 System module Aerie of the Crow God for D&D v.3.5.

Noteworthy
• PCs are 7th Level.
• Blackrat is playing a elf Bard named Lorien Mornyano.
• Voda Vosa is playing a human Fighter named Quinn Inagui.
• Kulan House Rules
• Original PbP Campaign Group Discussion

If you have any questions, feel free to post them here or on the Rogues Gallery thread.

Cheers!

Knightfall
========================================
Players
Blackrat - Male elf, Bard 7 | Lorien Mornyano
Voda Vosa - Male human,  Fighter 7 | Quinn Inagui
JustinCase - Male half-orc, Druid 7 | Caerth Heart-of-Oak
Scotley - Male gray/silver elf hybrid, Wizard 4 / Elf Paragon 3 | Minvelepharadan 'Phar' Tamlyranth
Tailspinner - Female hutaakan, Rogue 7 | Aureus Canis


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm interested. 

Since there is an overwhelming amount of info in the links, I have not read everything but I do have a few questions. Is this PbP intended as a continuation of a previous adventure, or a brand new one? And what level would we be starting at? (Edit: Sorry, that was already in your post. Skip that question.  ) Also, I could not find any mention of half-orcs in your world; do they exist at all, and if so, would they be available as a PC race? Any restrictions on (core) classes or multiclassing?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 17, 2014)

JustinCase said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> Since there is an overwhelming amount of info in the links, I have not read everything but I do have a few questions. Is this PbP intended as a continuation of a previous adventure, or a brand new one? And what level would we be starting at? (Edit: Sorry, that was already in your post. Skip that question.  )



Heh. No worries.



JustinCase said:


> Also, I could not find any mention of half-orcs in your world; do they exist at all, and if so, would they be available as a PC race? Any restrictions on (core) classes or multiclassing?



You can play a half-orc. Note that Blackrat's PC is an elf, however.

For classes, I'd say stick to the PHB. Limit yourself to base classes (no initial PrC) if you really want to play a different class, but it must be from an official D&D v.3.5 sourcebook that I own. (Don't worry, I own a lot of them.) Post your ideas in the Rogues Gallery thread, and I'll let you know if it is appropriate for the region.

There are very little in the way of restrictions regarding multiclassing. Most restrictions are based on alignment. Rogues cannot be lawful good in this campaign world. Rangers must be partially neutral in alignment. However, it would be better if you picked one class to start unless you have a specific PrC in mind for the PCs 8th level.

Since your PC will be coming in mid-adventure, you won't have to know the current group of PCs.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2014)

Sounds very interesting. I've played with Voda Vosa in the past. It is a lot of very interesting material. Put me down for a spell caster of some sort. I'll try to get through the material over the next couple of days and have a proper character concept to post.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 17, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Sounds very interesting. I've played with Voda Vosa in the past. It is a lot of very interesting material. Put me down for a spell caster of some sort. I'll try to get through the material over the next couple of days and have a proper character concept to post.



Okay, just don't worry about the variant Metamagic feats on my House Rules thread. They don't have all the rules done for them.

That's two.

I'd be willing to let in one more player.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 17, 2014)

I am one more!


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> I am one more!



So, what kind of characters do you like to play?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2014)

*Group now full.*


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 18, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> You can play a half-orc. Note that Blackrat's PC is an elf, however.




And a question from said elf. How are the relations between orks and elves in the setting? I assume they are strenuous at best and rather violent more likely? So how would a scion of elven noble house generally react to a half-ork, and vice versa? Then again, Lorien has been established to be somewhat more open to the world than general fantasy elves, so I have no trouble having him be accepting, but would like to know how he is expected to react by other elves...


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 18, 2014)

I do not have my heart set on a half-orc, so no worries if that would present a problem. 

Right now, I'm thinking about the following options, depending on what would fit best with the othter characters:
- elven rogue or monk
- half-orc rogue or druid
- dwarven wizard or cleric

Any ideas what might be the best fit?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2014)

Blackrat said:


> And a question from said elf. How are the relations between orks and elves in the setting? I assume they are strenuous at best and rather violent more likely? So how would a scion of elven noble house generally react to a half-ork, and vice versa? Then again, Lorien has been established to be somewhat more open to the world than general fantasy elves, so I have no trouble having him be accepting, but would like to know how he is expected to react by other elves...



In the Lands of Harqual, elves and orcs tend to kill each other on sight, especially when it comes to forest elves and hunter elves. Silver elves, however, can be more open minded, but they rarely trust full-blooded orcs -- even ones they've known a long time. When it comes to humans, silver elves tend to let a person's actions prove their worth. Thus, for half-orcs, their views tend to fall somewhere in the middle. A silver elf might, someday, learn to trust a half-orc, but such a character would have to prove him/herself. A half-orc raised by humans would probably be treated more like a human but silver elves tend to pity them.

As a scion of a elven noble house, Lorien would be highly suspicious of a half-orc's intentions. However, a single half-orc within a human land wouldn't be considered an overt threat to him unless the locales react badly to the half-orc. Such a character would be more of an annoyance. Silver elves save their hate for ogre and their kin.

Note that in the region of the adventure, mountain orcs are considered a scourge by the locales. The Black Kingdom of the Thunder Orcs is a evil land that wishes to drive humanity out of the Thunder Mountains and conquer all the lands surrounding the mountain range. Mountain orcs, unlike regular orcs, are lawful evil. Orcs are not tolerated in the society of the Strandlands and half-orcs are rarely tolerated. A half-orc child would likely be abandoned to fend for itself or sent away to live in isolation. Many half-orc children are sent to the Free City of Yuln to the south lo be raised in orphanages.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 18, 2014)

JustinCase said:


> I do not have my heart set on a half-orc, so no worries if that would present a problem.
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking about the following options, depending on what would fit best with the othter characters:
> - elven rogue or monk
> ...



Well we are short a real healer. Then again, we are short a real thief also. My elf being a bard, he can fake both, but ain't too good at either  Anyway, I think given KF's answer above, half-orc sounds really interesting idea. Difficult sure, but intriqueing enough to sound like lots of fun.

Thanks for the explanation KF, that makes things clearer. I really need to read through your background material again. After reading the ingame thread, I realised I remember some very minor tidbits about the game afterall. Specifically Dog Moon's character's pony 

And I just realised I wrote orcs with a K in my previous post. Guess what setting I mostly play these days on tabletop?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2014)

JustinCase said:


> I do not have my heart set on a half-orc, so no worries if that would present a problem.
> 
> Right now, I'm thinking about the following options, depending on what would fit best with the othter characters:
> - elven rogue or monk
> ...



Another elf in the group would be fine. Elven rogues are fairly common. An elven monk would be highly irregular. However, there are elves that live amongst humans that are often referred to as urbanite elves (mainly by silver and forest elves Humans and halflings usually just call them elves). Thes elves are exactly like the PHB race with only minor non-statistical changes. (You can read more about the various elves of Harqual here.) There is even a monastery nearby (in the Barony of Liran on the other side of the mountains) that could be where the character was trained.

So, a elven monk would likely be an urbanite elf. The main, forest-dwelling, elven subraces (Silver, Forest, and Hunter) don't have monk-like traditions. Now, you could play an elf from the region of the continent known as the Far South. Those elves, called Southern Elves, have a very different way of life. They usually live on plantations or within large urban cities. An elven monk could easily come from the Far South.

Urbanite elves make up roughly 5% of the population of the Strandlands*.

If you go half-orc, it's important that your PC have some sort of connection to Carnell. The locals would only accept a half-orc in their town if he or she was born there, and the character would have to be a standard half-orc and not be mountain-blooded. Still, the PC likely had a very hard life. It would not be inconceivable that such a character would become a rogue. In fact, it would likely have kept him/her one step ahead of bullies.

A half-orc druid would be a very good choice for a local. The character likely would have been given up by his/her family and raised outside of the village by an old hermit. As a 7th-level PC, the character has surpassed his adopted kin but likely kept his/her abilities hidden. The adventure gives the character a chance to prove his/her worth to the community.

Regardless, half-orcs make up about 1% of the population of the Strandlands.

A dwarven character would be highly appropriate for the region. Besides humans, dwarves are the most numerous peoples in the Strandlands. The dwarves living in the region are hill dwarves. (You can read more about the various dwarves of Harqual here.) in the Standlands, dwarves and humans tend to get along well. They have a common foe in the mountain orcs of the Black Kingdom. Dwarves in the region tend to live alongside humans but they do have their own clans, still.

A dwarven wizard would be a rarity in this region, especially for hill dwarves. A dwarven wizard would likely choose spells designed for defense in order to protect their clan from mountain orcs and trolls. Such a character likely would have been trained in Yuln since the Standlands has more of a warrior-based culture. It would not be impossible, however.

A dwarven cleric would be highly appropriate for the region. Priests and clerics are the backbone of the various towns and villages of the Strandlands. Race rarely matters when it comes to healing the sick and injured. Dwarven clerics are valued for their steadfastness, and there are even dwarven clerics of non-dwarven gods in the Strandlands.

The most popular deities in the region are as follows: Ahto, Brandobaris, Cull *, the Daghdha, Dike, Dumathoin, Erevan, Hades, Halmyr, Hendomar *, Inanna, Konkresh, Persana, Ptah, Sanh *, Syreth, Tethrin, Telchur, Uller, Vali, and Vergadain. *Homebrewed gods.

Dwarves make up around 14% of the population of the Strandlands.

Other races in the region: Human (70%), Hairfoot Halfling (7%), Half-Elf (2%), Other Races (1%) -- I haven't really worked out what these other races would be but it would not include goblinoids or the like. (Edit: kobolds, maybe)

* Population of the Strandlands: 256,500


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2014)

Blackrat said:


> Well we are short a real healer. Then again, we are short a real thief also. My elf being a bard, he can fake both, but ain't too good at either  Anyway, I think given KF's answer above, half-orc sounds really interesting idea. Difficult sure, but intriqueing enough to sound like lots of fun.



A healer would be a good idea.



Blackrat said:


> Thanks for the explanation KF, that makes things clearer. I really need to read through your background material again. After reading the ingame thread, I realised I remember some very minor tidbits about the game afterall. Specifically Dog Moon's character's pony



I knew it would come back to you. 

I don't know if Dog Moon is going to be interested in the restart. I've now archived Reneg on the Rogues Gallery thread. BTW, I've cut and paste the "What Lorien knows" background info from the Kulan group discussion to your character post in thread.



Blackrat said:


> And I just realised I wrote orcs with a K in my previous post. Guess what setting I mostly play these days on tabletop?



Warcraft?

Edit:
Hmm, I think you meant Warhammer, but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 18, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> BTW, I've cut and paste the "What Lorien knows" background info from the Kulan group discussion to your character post in thread.



Cool, thanks.


> Warcraft?
> 
> Edit:
> Hmm, I think you meant Warhammer, but I'm still not sure.




Yeah, Warhammer 40000 to be exact. I don't remember any other setting using the spelling "Ork" in english


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2014)

Things are still coming together in my head. I did read the information on Elves. I think the Grey Elf would be good if you allow (I'm thinking we could tie a background to some need of his people that has required him to leave the mountains), or silver elf though a blood elf would be great fun.  Wizard for class.

I do have a few questions. There are so many thread and and such I may have just missed them. 

How do you feel about the racial paragon classes? 

I saw info on rolling abilities and I gather we are to be 7th level. Does that mean 19,000 gp for equipment?

How are we doing hit points? Roll? 

Ability Scores (4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=6, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=17)

So 17, 14, 14, 13, 12, 12 not too shabby.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 18, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Things are still coming together in my head. I did read the information on Elves. I think the Grey Elf would be good if you allow (I'm thinking we could tie a background to some need of his people that has required him to leave the mountains), or silver elf though a blood elf would be great fun.  Wizard for class.



Definitely not a blood elf. That race really isn't meant for a standard campaign.

A gray elf PC would be very unique in the setting. The other elven subraces would consider your PC a mystery (or even a myth, depending on the region). For example, I can honestly say that Lorien hasn't met a gray elf in his lifetime even though there are gray elves living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves and the Greystone Mountains. They're that rare. Humans would likely consider your PC to be just another elf unless he/she met a human sage. That person would be very interested in your PC (it could get scary). Dwarves from the Greystone Mountains would consider the PC haughty, but the hill dwarves of the Strandlands would likely react favorably to him/her, as long as the PC doesn't lord over them.

Here's an idea. What about a elf who has one silver elf parent and one gray elf parent? The gray elf parent likely had to move away from his/her kin in the mountains to be with his/her mate in the Great Forest. Your PC was the result -- a very rare hybrid elf. I would say use the stats of a gray elf from the MM but you could chose languages and favored class options from both subraces.

Wizard would be a perfect class for such a PC.



Scotley said:


> I do have a few questions. There are so many thread and and such I may have just missed them.
> 
> How do you feel about the racial paragon classes?



I've never used them myself, but I could allow it. Remind me, what official sourcebook(s) are those in? How does it work exactly?

Questions are good. i have a lot of material about the world, so if you need anything clarified, I'm more than happy to respond. Note that I tend to write a lot in response so if you feel I'm giving you too much info, tell me to dial it back. Heh. 



Scotley said:


> I saw info on rolling abilities and I gather we are to be 7th level. Does that mean 19,000 gp for equipment?
> 
> How are we doing hit points? Roll?
> 
> ...



That seems right.

I tend to not pull punches when danger looms so good ability scores are a must for my campaigns. Your Pcs starting equipment should match whatever is the DMG. I'm assuming that's where you got 19,000 gp.

I might have given bonus equipment when the game started, but I can't remember. I'll take a look through the threads to refresh my memory.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> Definitely not a blood elf. That race really isn't meant for a standard campaign.




I gathered as much. Just noting that it my be fun in the most wicked sort of way.



Knightfall said:


> A gray elf PC would be very unique in the setting. The other elven subraces would consider your PC a mystery (or even a myth, depending on the region). For example, I can honestly say that Lorien hasn't met a gray elf in his lifetime even though there are gray elves living in the Kingdom of the Silver Leaves and the Greystone Mountains. They're that rare. Humans would likely consider your PC to be just another elf unless he/she met a human sage. That person would be very interested in your PC (it could get scary). Dwarves from the Greystone Mountains would consider the PC haughty, but the hill dwarves of the Strandlands would likely react favorably to him/her, as long as the PC doesn't lord over them.
> 
> Here's an idea. What about a elf who has one silver elf parent and one gray elf parent? The gray elf parent likely had to move away from his/her kin in the mountains to be with his/her mate in the Great Forest. Your PC was the result -- a very rare hybrid elf. I would say use the stats of a gray elf from the MM but you could chose languages and favored class options from both subraces.
> 
> Wizard would be a perfect class for such a PC.




I was thinking he'd be unusual and a bit mysterious to those in the know. The hybrid would still work for that. He's going to be very bright and very stereotypically elven, but trying hard to make it in the world outside what he knows. He'll look the part of the aloof and mysterious almost alien wizard, but he knows he's outside his element and wants to succeed and learn about the wider world. Not a brooding loner, though perhaps given to occasional moment of quiet reflection on the dying nature of his Grey Elven side.




Knightfall said:


> I've never used them myself[paragon racial classes], but I could allow it. Remind me, what official sourcebook(s) are those in? How does it work exactly?




They start on page 32 of Unearthed Arcana. Essentially, they are race as class. Here's a link to the material in the SRD http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm They mix well with other classes not having prereqs other than race and counting as favored classs. My thought is that the character would be a sort of more elven than most elves with the Grey elf race if that makes sense. It would cost a level of spellcasting, but broaden the character considerably (and increase hp!).




Knightfall said:


> Questions are good. i have a lot of material about the world, so if you need anything clarified, I'm more than happy to respond. Note that I tend to write a lot in response so if you feel I'm giving you too much info, tell me to dial it back. Heh.




I'm an obsessive world builder myself. I tend to favor the story side of things over the mechanical. Flavor is good with me. Likewise, if I pester you too much feel free to reign me in. 



Knightfall said:


> That seems right.
> 
> I tend to not pull punches when danger looms so good ability scores are a must for my campaigns. Your Pcs starting equipment should match whatever is the DMG. I'm assuming that's where you got 19,000 gp.
> 
> I might have given bonus equipment when the game started, but I can't remember. I'll take a look through the threads to refresh my memory.




I did get 19,000 gp for 7th level from table 5_1 on page 135 of the DMG. Any bonus gear will be greatly appreciated.

Should I post the draft in this thread? I'll likely make a post and just slowly build on it.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been looking over the races for something exotic. What about an Aarakocra?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I was thinking he'd be unusual and a bit mysterious to those in the know. The hybrid would still work for that. He's going to be very bright and very stereotypically elven, but trying hard to make it in the world outside what he knows. He'll look the part of the aloof and mysterious almost alien wizard, but he knows he's outside his element and wants to succeed and learn about the wider world. Not a brooding loner, though perhaps given to occasional moment of quiet reflection on the dying nature of his Grey Elven side.



Sounds good to me.



Scotley said:


> They start on page 32 of Unearthed Arcana. Essentially, they are race as class. Here's a link to the material in the SRD http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/racialParagonClasses.htm They mix well with other classes not having prereqs other than race and counting as favored classs. My thought is that the character would be a sort of more elven than most elves with the Grey elf race if that makes sense. It would cost a level of spellcasting, but broaden the character considerably (and increase hp!).



Ah, Unearthed Arcana. Right. That is one of my favorite sourcebooks. I consider a lot of what's in that book to be core for the world -- just not in every region.

If you choose Elf Paragon, I'd want your PC to have attained all the levels in it. So your PC would start as a 4th-level Wizard, 3rd-level Elf Paragon. I'm assuming that's fine with you, right?



Scotley said:


> I'm an obsessive world builder myself. I tend to favor the story side of things over the mechanical. Flavor is good with me. Likewise, if I pester you too much feel free to reign me in.



Trust me, I'll let you know. However, I rarely get annoyed with questions. It's more about how I'm feeling -- I have chronic pain issues. So, if you post a question, it might take me a while to get to it if I'm having a bad pain week. But, I will get to it.



Scotley said:


> I did get 19,000 gp for 7th level from table 5_1 on page 135 of the DMG. Any bonus gear will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Should I post the draft in this thread? I'll likely make a post and just slowly build on it.



Sure go ahead.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> I have been looking over the races for something exotic. What about an Aarakocra?



That race is a little too exotic for the campaign region. Aarakocra are rarely found in the northern lands. I do have a unique birdfolk race for Harqual that are native to the Thunder Lands region. They are called the Kha and are listed under my Avian Races. If you want to play birdfolk race, I suggest that one. The race doesn't have a Level Adjustment due to its restrictions on classes and its limited fly speed and maneuverability. Kha make great rogues, Dexterity-based fighters, rangers & druids, and, rarely, monks.

If you want to play something more exotic, the race should have a Lvl. Adj. of +1 at most.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2014)

I can live  with all three. Will still cast as 6th level, so I won't be too far behind. 

I'll get to work.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Here is a more detailed look (on The Piazza) at the campaign region where the adventure is set: Thunder Lands (Thunder Mountains Region). I haven't finished detailing all aspects of the map, but it shows the major settlements and kingdoms near the Strandlands.

A closeup view of the map has been posted to the first post of the OOC thread.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 19, 2014)

*Gray/Silver Elf Hybrid Wizard 4 Paragon 3*

Minvelepharadan 'Phar' Tamlyranth

Str: 11 (13 base -2 race)
Dex: 16 (14 base -2 race)
Con: 12 (14 base -2 race)
Int: 24 (17 base +2 race +1 4th level +2 Paragon 3 +2 Magic)
Wis: 12
Cha: 12
HP: 4d4+3d8+7
BAB: +4
FORT: +3
REFLEX: +7
WIll: +6
AC: 21 touch 14, flatfooted 16

[sblock=Description]
Gender: Male
Age:
Height: 
Weight: 
Hair: Pale golden worn long and held back with a simple silver headband.
Eyes: Violet
Appearance: 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gray/Silver Elf Hybrid]
•+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -2 Strength.
•Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
•Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
•Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
•Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
•Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon Proficiency feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats.
•+2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
•Automatic Languages: Common and Elven. Bonus Languages: Draconic, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan.
•Favored Class: Wizard. A multiclass elf’s wizard class does not count when determining whether she takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Wizard]
Wizards are proficient with the club, dagger, heavy crossbow, light crossbow, and quarterstaff, but not with any type of armor or shield. Armor of any type interferes with a wizard’s movements, which can cause her spells with somatic components to fail. 
Spells: A wizard casts arcane spells which are drawn from the sorcerer/wizard spell list. A wizard must choose and prepare her spells ahead of time.
Bonus Languages:A wizard may substitute Draconic for one of the bonus languages available to the character because of her race. 
Familiar: A wizard can obtain a familiar in exactly the same manner as a sorcerer can. 
Bonus Feats: At 1st level, a wizard gains Scribe Scroll as a bonus feat. 
At 5th, 10th, 15th, and 20th level, a wizard gains a bonus feat. At each such opportunity, she can choose a metamagic feat, an item creation feat, or Spell Mastery. The wizard must still meet all prerequisites for a bonus feat, including caster level minimums. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Elf Paragon]
Elf paragons are proficient with all simple weapons, rapiers, longswords, shortbows, and longbows. Elf paragons are proficient with light armor, but not with shields. 

Wizard level +2

Elfsight (Ex) An elf paragon has exceptional visual acuity. Her racial bonus on Search and Spot checks increases to +4. In addition, an elf paragon's low-light vision increases in range, allowing her to see three times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. 

Resist Enchantments (Ex) An elf paragon's racial bonus on saves against enchantment spells or effects increases by 2. 

Weapon Focus (Ex) At 2nd level, an elf paragon gains Weapon Focus as a bonus feat. This feat must apply to either the rapier, longsword, shortsword, shortbow, longbow, composite shortbow, or composite longbow. 

Ability Boost (Ex) At 3rd level, an elf paragon's Intelligence score increases by 2 points. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats]
Scribe Scroll (wizard bonus)
Summon Familiar (wizard bonus0
Weapon Focus (elf paragon bonus)
Point Blank Shot 1st Level 
Precise Shot 3rd Level
Practiced Spellcaster (complete wizard p.82) 6th Level
(5th Level Wizard Bonus pending)
(9th Level pending)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Skills]
(2+7Int)x(Level+3)=90
Languages: Common, Elven, Centaur, Draconic,  Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, and Sylvan
Bluff*1+1Gear+1Cha
Concentration 10+1Con
Craft
Decipher Script 2+7Int
Diplomacy 5+1Cha+2Syn
Hide 5+3Dex
Knowledge Arcana 10+7Int
Knowledge Architecture and Engineering 5+7Int
Knowledge Dungeoneering 1+7Int
Knowledge Geography 1+7Int
Knowledge History 1+7Int
Knowledge Local 1+7Int
Knowledge Nature 1+7Int
Knowledge Nobility and Royalty 5+7Int
Knowledge Religion 1+7Int
Knowledge The Planes 1+7Int
Listen 1+1Wis+2Race
Move Silently 5+3Dex
Ride* 1+3Dex
Search* 2+1Wis +4Race+2Syn(secret doors and hidden compartments)
Spellcraft 7+7Int+2Syn
Spot 5+1Wis+4Race
Survival 2+1Wis
Swim 2

*Cross class
[/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]
4, 3, 3, 2 

Spell Book All Cantrips
1st (12)
2nd (4)
3rd (4)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment]
+2 Headband of Intellect 4000 gp
+1 Feycraft Mithral Thistledown Suit Chain Shirt 2850 gp 11.2# APC: 0 Max Dex: +7 Arcane spell failure: 0%
+1 Feycraft Darkwood Buckler 1714 gp 5# ACP: 0 Arcane spell failure: 0%
+1 Ring of Protection 2000 gp
MW Longsword 315 gp 4#
+1 Longbow 2375 gp 3#
-20 arrows 1 gp 3#
Dagger 2 gp 1#
Travelers Outfit 0 gp 0#
Spell Component Pouch 5 gp  2#
Handy Haversack 2000 gp 5#
-2 Spell books of dragon hide with vellum pages in slipcovers 540 gp 

[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 19, 2014)

I assume the "grays" have a distinctive appearance, at least to the eyes of other elves? So Lorien would recognise one, even if he haven't seen one before. Again, just thinking ahead about reactions on meeting the new characters  I would assume somewhat disbelieved amazement towards such an elf.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Blackrat said:


> I assume the "grays" have a distinctive appearance, at least to the eyes of other elves? So Lorien would recognise one, even if he haven't seen one before. Again, just thinking ahead about reactions on meeting the new characters  I would assume somewhat disbelieved amazement towards such an elf.



Definitely. Lorien would know what a gray elf looks like. Scotley's PC might appear unique enough due to his hybrid nature. I would think it would be quite the experience for Lorien. As a bard, Lorien would know numerous legends, songs, and stories about gray elves.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 19, 2014)

How about a Kitt Scout?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 19, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> How about a Kitt Scout?



Kitts would definitely be found in the region.

The race's LA (+3) is higher than I'd like for the campaign, and I've only had one other player try the race (the game lasted only a few game sessions). With only 4 levels, your PC will be at some risk. (It would be like a playtest.) I'm up for you trying out the race, as long as no one else minds.

Of course, I've yet to have a player choose to play a Kha either, but if the race was to play more powerful, I could always give it a Lvl. Adj. bump.

I'm less inclined to decrease a homebrewed race's LA. But that's just me. 

Any other race/class ideas?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 19, 2014)

I must have missed the level adjustment. How about a Kha Favored Soul or Cleric.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 20, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> I must have missed the level adjustment. How about a Kha Favored Soul or Cleric.



The racial traits for the Kha specifically state that the Kha cannot become clerics, and I would put favored souls in that same vein since the Kha cannot be sorcerers (due to spontaneous casting). The Kha also cannot take levels in Bard, Hexblade, Knight, Paladin, or any other type of holy warrior class. A Kha character can attain only 5th-level as a Ranger, Druid, or Wizard.

Any class similar to one of the classes listed above falls into the same category. Wilderness Rogues and Scouts, for example, would be equivalent to Rogues (no level restriction) and Rangers. My homebrewed Elementalist class would be equivalent to the Wizard.

The base classes without any level restrictions (besides the Rogue and Wilderness Rogue) are as follows: Barbarian, Fighter, Monk, Scout, Swashbuckler, and Trader (homebrewed class).

Note that the only real restriction on multclassing is based on alignment.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 20, 2014)

Hutaakan?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 20, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> Hutaakan?



Hmm, that's an interesting choice. Hutaakans, like the Kha, are newcomers to the world, so they only come from one place on the continent. However, I could see an outcast that chose to explore a brand new world leaving his/her isolationist people behind. Perhaps the PC traveled into the elven lands and befriended a certain hybrid elf.

Thoughts?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 20, 2014)

Damn, it took me time to find the description for the Hutaakans  They sound really cool.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 20, 2014)

All of the options are pretty interesting. So the main issue wil be: shall i focus on the thieving or on the healing?

Will the birdman be a rogue? If so, i think i'll go for the halforc druid. I like a challenge.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 20, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> Hmm, that's an interesting choice. Hutaakans, like the Kha, are newcomers to the world, so they only come from one place on the continent. However, I could see an outcast that chose to explore a brand new world leaving his/her isolationist people behind. Perhaps the PC traveled into the elven lands and befriended a certain hybrid elf.
> 
> Thoughts?




works for me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 20, 2014)

Blackrat said:


> Damn, it took me time to find the description for the Hutaakans  They sound really cool.



In D&D canon, Hutaakans are a Mystara race. I've adapted the race for use with Kulan. The race doesn't have a direct connection to the Known World setting in this cosmology.

Tailspinner's hutakkan PC will have to deal with some racial biases about his character. People might confuse the character with a gnoll, which could be a problerm. Scotley's elf would likely have to vouch for the character everywhere they go, if Tailspinner chooses to build that connection into the character. Regardless, the character will make many NPCs uncomfortable, at the very least. Harqual does have a lot of racial variety, so in cosmopolitan cities (like Yuln) a hutaakan would be more accepted once it is proven that he/she is not a gnoll. 

This is important because gnolls are a major threat in the Eastern Shores (north of where your PCs are) and somewhat in the Thunder Lands. As one travels south, racial prejudices lessen.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 20, 2014)

JustinCase said:


> All of the options are pretty interesting. So the main issue wil be: shall i focus on the thieving or on the healing?
> 
> Will the birdman be a rogue? If so, i think i'll go for the halforc druid. I like a challenge.



I think the half-orc druid is a good option. I say go for it!


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION],

If you choose to play a Hutaakan cleric, note that I've added files detailing clerical domains and domain spells to the World of Kulan campaign group. Below is the gaming information for the patron deity of the Hutaakans.

*VAFLAR*
_Lord of the Hutaakans, God of Crafts_

*Demigod*
*Symbol:* A jackal’s head
*Home Plane:* Mechanus
*Godly Realm:* None (wanders)
*Alignment:* Lawful neutral
*Portfolio:* Hutaakans, crafting, magic
*Worshipers:* Hutaakans
*Cleric Alignments:* LN, LG, LE
*Domains:* Craft, Knowledge, Law, Magic
*Favored Weapon:* Light mace (or khopesh)

Vaflar is a mysterious jackal-headed Maran god who created the Hutaakans.
-----------------------
I haven't created any more than that for the deity, but it is based on the patron Immortal of the Hutaakans, Pflarr, as per the Mystara setting. However, that Immortal is only for inspiration. I want Vaflar to be more unique to my cosmology.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 21, 2014)

How about a Kha Scout?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 21, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> How about a Kha Scout?



I'm fine with that choice as well.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 21, 2014)

[MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION],  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],  [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION],

I want to the re-start of the game to happen on Wednesday, so I'd like you to have all the statistical info for your PCs done and posted on the Rogues Gallery thread by Midnight MST on Tuesday (so I can look them over). If you don't have all the background detail done, it is okay. Just have a physical description of the character.

I'll want to post the re-introduction to the game sometime after 12 P.M. MST on Wednesday.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> How about a Kha Scout?




In the Kha description it states:
Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.

Does this mean that my Kha Scout would be level 5?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2014)

Tailspinner said:


> In the Kha description it states:
> Racial Hit Dice: A kha begins with two levels of monstrous humanoid, which provide 2d8 Hit Dice, a base attack bonus of +2, and base saving throw bonuses of Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +3.
> Racial Skills: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it skill points equal to 5 x (2 + Int Modifier, minimum 1). Its class skills are Heal, Listen, Spot, and Survival.
> Racial Feats: A kha's monstrous humanoid levels give it one feat. A kha receives Weapon Focus (kukri) as a bonus feat.
> ...



No, your PC starts with 4 character class levels. Hit Dice 2 + Lvl. Adj. 0 = ECL 2


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 22, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> No, your PC starts with 4 character class levels. Hit Dice 2 + Lvl. Adj. 0 = ECL 2





So shouldn't that make him start at lvl 5? 7-2=5... Unless you come from a more interesting dimension


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2014)

Blackrat said:


> So shouldn't that make him start at lvl 5? 7-2=5... Unless you come from a more interesting dimension



You are right. I am tired.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION],  [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION],  [MENTION=11456]Tailspinner[/MENTION],
> 
> I want to the re-start of the game to happen on Wednesday, so I'd like you to have all the statistical info for your PCs done and posted on the Rogues Gallery thread by Midnight MST on Tuesday (so I can look them over). If you don't have all the background detail done, it is okay. Just have a physical description of the character.
> 
> I'll want to post the re-introduction to the game sometime after 12 P.M. MST on Wednesday.




All right, banging away at it. Got a little distracted by real life the last couple days.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2014)

Yet another question. What about domain wizards (pp. 57-58) from Unearthed Arcana?

And any chance I can use the bonus weapon focus feat from Elf Paragon for Ranged spells? Normally, it can be used for the traditional elven weapons--bows, certain swords...


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Yet another question. What about domain wizards (pp. 57-58) from Unearthed Arcana?



Okay, let's not get too crazy. You're already an Elf Paragon. Plus, for me, domains are for clerics and other divine casters.



Scotley said:


> And any chance I can use the bonus weapon focus feat from Elf Paragon for Ranged spells? Normally, it can be used for the traditional elven weapons--bows, certain swords...



I prefer you stick with the elven weapons. If you were going to apply it to a ranged spell, the spell would have to be an _elven_ spell. Do you have Races of the Wild?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> Okay, let's not get too crazy. You're already an Elf Paragon. Plus, for me, domains are for clerics and other divine casters.
> 
> 
> I prefer you stick with the elven weapons. If you were going to apply it to a ranged spell, the spell would have to be an _elven_ spell. Do you have Races of the Wild?




Okay, will go with a traditional specialty and take the feat with longbow. I do have races of the wild. You'd be hard pressed to find a 3.5 or Pathfinder book I don't have.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 22, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Okay, will go with a traditional specialty and take the feat with longbow. I do have races of the wild. You'd be hard pressed to find a 3.5 or Pathfinder book I don't have.



Heh. For me, it's not only 3.5 books, but also d20/OGL books. (I'm not big into Pathfinder, but I do have some of the books.)

BTW, is your character male or female?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2014)

Knightfall said:


> Heh. For me, it's not only 3.5 books, but also d20/OGL books. (I'm not big into Pathfinder, but I do have some of the books.)
> 
> BTW, is your character male or female?




Male. Guess that might be important to add to his sheet huh? I've been steady adding to the post on the previous page. Got a little more gear to buy and spells to pick now that I know I need a specialty and thus fewer schools to choose from. Trying to decide about a familiar too.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 23, 2014)

Scotley said:


> Male. Guess that might be important to add to his sheet huh? I've been steady adding to the post on the previous page. Got a little more gear to buy and spells to pick now that I know I need a specialty and thus fewer schools to choose from. Trying to decide about a familiar too.



Once you're done, please post the final character in the RG thread. I have moderator privilages in the World of Kulan forum, so if I want to add informational tidbits for the world for your PC, I can do it there instead of having to post it somewhere else and hope you see it.

Tailspinner has posted his character on the thread -- a female hutaakan rogue. So, the group is now set...

Blackrat - Male elf, Bard 7 | _Lorien Mornyano_
Voda Vosa - Male human, Fighter 7 | _Quinn Inagui_
JustinCase - Male half-orc, Druid 7 | _Caerth Heart-of-Oak_
Scotley - Male gray/silver elf hybrid, Wizard 4 / Elf Paragon 3 | _Minvelepharadan 'Phar' Tamlyranth_
Tailspinner - Female hutaakan, Rogue 7 | _Aureus Canis_


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2014)

Moved my draft over to the RG, but he's not quite finished. Most of the mechanical stuff is there. My dog ate my character sheet. 

Actually, she came down with an ear infection. Spent all afternoon and $235 at  the vet. I'm beat but will try to finish up first thing in the morning. She forgets she's a 77 pound full grown Boxer and thinks she''s a lap dog puppy when she doesn't feel well.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I saw info on rolling abilities and I gather we are to be 7th level. Does that mean 19,000 gp for equipment?






Knightfall said:


> I tend to not pull punches when danger looms so good ability scores are a must for my campaigns. Your Pcs starting equipment should match whatever is the DMG. I'm assuming that's where you got 19,000 gp.
> 
> I might have given bonus equipment when the game started, but I can't remember. I'll take a look through the threads to refresh my memory.




I just looked through my character and noticed that I had wisely written down the equipment costs. As did most others in the old group. 19000 seems to be correct, though I also have a mention of "heirloom" next to Lorien's +1 longsword and its cost is not counted to the total... So I guess you might have gifted us with a minor magic item as bonus. +1 worth or similar...

EDIT: Seems Dogmoon also marked down his heirloom item which is a Stone of Alarm.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jul 23, 2014)

From the "Original PbP Campaign Group Discussion" here:

Starting Wealth: 19,000 gp
In addition, each character gains one signature magical item. This item should be a family heirloom or, at least, have a backstory.
The magic item's maximum value should be no more than 3,000 gp. (You don't get the extra gold if it costs less than that.)
You also have the option of foregoing the extra magical item in order to select an extra bonus feat from the PHB, instead.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 23, 2014)

Blackrat said:


> I just looked through my character and noticed that I had wisely written down the equipment costs. As did most others in the old group. 19000 seems to be correct, though I also have a mention of "heirloom" next to Lorien's +1 longsword and its cost is not counted to the total... So I guess you might have gifted us with a minor magic item as bonus. +1 worth or similar...
> 
> EDIT: Seems Dogmoon also marked down his heirloom item which is a Stone of Alarm.



Ah ha!

I knew there was something else I'd given. Thanks for reminding me of that, Blackrat. 



Tailspinner said:


> From the "Original PbP Campaign Group Discussion" here:
> 
> Starting Wealth: 19,000 gp
> In addition, each character gains one signature magical item. This item should be a family heirloom or, at least, have a backstory.
> ...



Thanks for re-posting that here, Tailspinner.

You, [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION], and [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] need to decide whether or not you want the heirloom or the extra bonus feat from the PHB.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow, that's a tough choice. I think I'm going to have to go with the Spell Penetration feat.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 23, 2014)

I opted to go with an evoker for the fun of it. I realize it isn't the most optimal choice in 3.5, but with such a high INT I should have enough extra spells to do some battle field control and party buffing. Any requests for buffs? Was planning to take haste. 

Also, any objection to my buying a few scrolls so I can add a few extra spells to my book?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 23, 2014)

Scotley said:


> I opted to go with an evoker for the fun of it. I realize it isn't the most optimal choice in 3.5, but with such a high INT I should have enough extra spells to do some battle field control and party buffing. Any requests for buffs? Was planning to take haste.
> 
> Also, any objection to my buying a few scrolls so I can add a few extra spells to my book?



As long as you've got the coin for it. You'd have bought the scrolls elesewhere. There isn't a place in Carnell to buy magic. It's too small.


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's the first post of the restart: link

Conversation should now move over to the original OOC thread.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 23, 2014)

Does it make sense for Caerth to carry a _ring of sustenance_ as an heirloom (not literally) that his mentor Aeron gave him?


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 23, 2014)

JustinCase said:


> Does it make sense for Caerth to carry a _ring of sustenance_ as an heirloom (not literally) that his mentor Aeron gave him?



It's completely up to you, as long as the item is under 3,000 gp.


----------



## JustinCase (Jul 23, 2014)

It's only 2500 gp. A real bargain!


----------



## Knightfall (Jul 24, 2014)

JustinCase said:


> It's only 2500 gp. A real bargain!



Just note that you don't get to keep the extra 500 gp.


----------

